# Some advice would be appreciated



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Well I've been away from shooting for a number of years and I thought I'd kinda ease back in. I shot a Ruger Blackhawk in .357 for years and loved it. I shattered my right wrist ( shooting hand ) and found that the pain involved in using the wheelgun made it impossible to continue shooting. A few weeks ago I tried out a 9 mm Taurus on a friend's advice and found that it was fantastic...No pain. I have subsequently tried out a Beretta 92FS and although it shot fine and was also painless for me...I didn't like the placement of the safety at all. I liked the Taurus much better. Does anyone have any advice as to the comparison of the two (2) to each other and where to possibly get the best price on one.


----------



## jmg (Aug 16, 2007)

Well Darryl everyone who own the PT 92 love it.
It´s cheaper than the Beretta so you can spend more money with ammos.
I think that Taurus pistols are good pistols.
I already own a beretta and I am waiting for a PT 909.
So as you can see I´m betting on Taurus now.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

Thank you jmg. That sounds very positive. The gentleman who loaned me his Taurus said it had over 5000 rds put though it and it felt and looked like it just came out of the box. The more I read up on the Taurus the more it looks like the one for me. Being on a fixed income makes the costs very important so I'll have to keep my eyes open for the availability of used ones...Thanks for the input jmg...


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I own a Beretta 92FS. Most would put the Beretta above the Taurus in terms of overall quality, but it is also more money and the Taurus is also a good gun by most accounts, though there have been more mixed reviews than with the Beretta. The build quality and fit/finish is better on the Beretta and I've heard it is made of a higher quality metal. Most like the sights on the Beretta better and feel you can more quickly acquire a sight picture on the 92FS, but that is probably a personal preference.

Like you, many don't like the safety/decocker on the Beretta. I have no problem with it. Not because I think it is well thought out or designed, but mainly because I don't use the safety. The decocker function yes, but I do not use the safety so it matters not to me if it is easy/fast to disengage or not. I keep my 92FS hammer down in double action mode. The safety is always off. I don't keep it cocked and locked. If you plan on keeping the gun in double action with safety on or in "condition one", then you are probably better off with the Taurus.

In any event, if money is an issue I would say you are not giving up much in buying the Taurus, but the reality is the Beretta is the superior of the two IMHO. Besides the overall build quality, the Beretta is one of the most tested and known for reliability. Not saying the Taurus is not reliable in any way, but the fact is that the reliability of the 92FS is legendary.

These are my impressions, you may take them as biased since I own the Beretta, and I'd understand. But I'm trying to give you my honest opinion. I like Taurus guns, and actually am eagerly awaiting the intro of the PT709. I think that may be a big seller for Taurus, depending on the trigger action (the website says it is SAO, which I don't get at all). With the right trigger action it could be the single stack Glock 9mm that doesn't exist. :mrgreen:

As for source, try Bud's. PT92 in blued for $375 delivered. You will need to find an FFL that won't charge an arm and leg to receive the gun and do the paperwork:

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/...=pt92&osCsid=8d0862215cc7d35649c97837e1b022dd

Hope this helps.


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Wayne, thank you very much for all the well presented points put out on the Beretta 92FS...I wouldn't call them biased at all as much as I would call them points of personal familiarity. Your points are all very well taken and pretty much borne out by everything I've read about the Taurus vs Beretta issue. There's no doubt in my mind that I would be exceptionally happy with a 92FS and probably would never look back to a Taurus again. Being on a fixed income in today's economic climate, however, makes saving a few dollars very important particularly when it comes to also being allowed to sleep in the house vs the garage on HOT HUMID nights here in Florida...:help:...Thank you very much for the "lead" on purchasing as well. I'm gonna look the site over and see what I can push pass the ruler of this house. She's been in a pretty good mood lately so I do have a bit of confidence growin' here...LOL...Thanks again.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

No problem. As I said, the Taurus is a good gun and if you use the safety then the design on the Taurus is definitely better. The Taurus is of the same design and should prove a very reliable and accurate pistol.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

First off...Howdy from Pinellas County. 
I have a Taurus PT92, and I love it. I went through the exact same search as are you. I decided on the Taurus, and I've never looked back. I have about 1,000 rounds through mine with only one hic-up. That was with the first magazine I put through it. (FTF, gun range re-load). I now have a Laser Lyte mounted on it and depend on it as my "night-stand gun".
Buds Gun Shop has the basic PT 92 priced at $375, delivered. That means that only the Fl sales tax, FDLE fee ($5), and transfer fee need to be added.
I found a local guy for $20. Pawn shops tend to be cheaper than gun stores.
It should come with 2 magazines. Taurus mags are high priced, about $39. I picked up Mec Gars for less.
If you wish to, you may P.M. me through this forum, and we won't have to bore everyone else.
Larry (drummin man)


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Which Taurus 9mm was it you shot? It's hard to give an opinion of a gun when you don't know what gun.

Taurus makes some pretty good guns. It's hard to compare them to a Beretta though. 

as to mags cdnnsports.com has many mags for many guns a lot cheaper than I've seen them anywhere.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You might give Gallery Of Guns a try for price at a local shop. Sometimes the FFL fee plus freight bring items back up to local price.

www.galleryofguns.com


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the positive remarks on the Taurus Wyatt. They definitely make me feel good about Taurus.

Great to see someone's as close as you are to my location Larry ( drummin man 627 )...I'll be sure to strike up a more colorful conversation with you soon...LOL. 

DevilsJohnson...the gun I tried out was a Taurus PT92 AF. It was an older model I was told and it functioned perfectly through the meager 20 rounds I put through it. I liked it immediately. 

TOF I appreciate the "heads-up" on Gallery of Guns. Looks like a nice place to just browse around for goodies of any kind relative to shooting. As it's turned out I did pick up a Taurus PT99 AFS through Bud's Gun Shop. His price was $433 with 2 mags and all the other factory stuff that's supposed to be there. The fact that shipping was free was the clincher for me. 

The gun arrived safe and sound and was delivered through a small dealer in my area. His fee was $20 so I felt the whole process went well. Now to familiarize myself more with the operation and feel of the Taurus. All the guys who've posted opinions and reviews of the Taurus did a terrific job of directing me to the gun I received....Thanks fellas...:smt023


----------

